# My office makeover



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Had new flooring put in the house this past week so we decided to repaint the house while we were making a mess... 

I decided to hang some of my hockey pieces to give t that manly feel! 

Oh and the colour was pale oak from BM and cloud white on the trim and doors


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great. 2 questions did you wear whites? Did you consult a pro before taking on this painting project?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> Looks great. 2 questions did you wear whites? Did you consult a pro before taking on this painting project?


Yes, and sort of...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

wje said:


> Yes, and sort of...


If you read how to paint or watched videos in the interweb thingy you are in good shape. Wearing white it must have come out amazing then.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Wes

Looks great Mate


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Aha! Proof that painters' houses do get painted! Looks nice!


----------

